# The UMAI system



## noxwaste (May 17, 2017)

Hello all.. I just now (today) saw this UMAI stuff and have a question... Do you *have*  to buy their vacuum sealer? Or can you just buy their bags? Like, what should I spring for when buying into their system? I already have a vacuum sealer at home. I imagine I can get the cure spices/seasonings cheaper than what they will sell them to me for. So really, do I only need their special bags? Or do they even have special bags? I imagine I can do more research when I get home this evening with access to YouTube, etc., but I'm impatient, and if I can place an order today for some stuff I will. Thanks!


----------



## noxwaste (May 17, 2017)

After doing a bit more research on my own, it seems as if the UMAI system you're "buying into" is only the bags/"mouse" pieces that go into the ends of the bags. Those bags seem a bit expensive if you were to get into this commercially, though...


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 17, 2017)

You can probably use the vac sealer you have, and yes you are really just buying their bags/mouse. But I will add my 2 cents worth about my experience with UMAI bags and my OLD sealer.

My OLD cheap sealer was automatic. In other words, it would draw a vacuum and then when it sensed a certain vacuum was reached it would start sealing automatically. I had no control of anything. The UMAi bags do not have the micro checkerboard shaped grooves or channels formed in the plastic like all other vacuum bags do to assist with drawing out all the air. So getting all the air out and a good vacuum becomes a challenge before it decides to seal. If you have a sealer that you can manually "pulse" the vacuum and then manually seal the plastic, you are golden.

This process can be further complicated if you have any fluids or liquids at all on the meat you are sealing. If blood or anything gets drawn into the vacmouse as you are drawing a vacuum, your screwed because it will foul it and collapse the foam and stop drawing a vacuum any further.

The UMAI stuff is spendy, but it does work. It is a great alternative If you don't have a specific dry curing chamber, and can do what you need to do in a refrigerator etc.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 19, 2017)

You can use just about any channel sealer. I use both VacMaster channel sealer and VM Chamber sealer.

CB uses his foodsaver with great results.


----------



## chopsaw (May 21, 2017)

I was using food saver , but now I just tie both ends . No vac .


----------



## daveomak (May 21, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> I was using food saver , but now I just tie both ends . No vac .


From what I have read, the meat must come in secure contact with the bag...

Create Dry Cured Meats in your refrigerator with special UMAi Dry[emoji]174[/emoji] technology

Unique UMAi Dry[emoji]174[/emoji] membrane technology creates a perfect dry curing environment
Use your home fridge to make capicola, bresaola, prosciutto, pancetta with no mess, no odors
Your result is delicious dry cured meats (charcuterie) that will impress your friends and family
You will be amazed when you create true gourmet charcuterie at home
This kit includes:

UMAi Dry[emoji]174[/emoji] 8" x 18" 2 pieces
Suitable for 6-8 lbs. of meat
UMAi Dry[emoji]174[/emoji] 10" x 11" 3 pieces 
Suitable for 4-5 lbs. of meat
VacMouse[emoji]174[/emoji] channel vacuum adapter strips - 5 pieces
6 tsps. InstaCure #2  
Enough to cure 30 lbs. of meat
0.5 oz. Juniper berries
*This kit requires use of a vacuum sealer*


----------



## chopsaw (May 21, 2017)

Hey Dave , how ya doin bud ? I'm speaking of sausage and should have made that clear . As far as I know they don't require vac seal for the sausage anymore .  If you look at the details of the salami kits it say no vac sealer required . 

https://www.drybagsteak.com/shop-umai-salumi-kits.php


----------



## daveomak (May 21, 2017)

Right....   stuff them as you would a natural casing...

*UMAi Dry Sausage Casing Packet (50mm) Features:*

Includes recipe and use guide
Moisture-permeable material 
Suitable for 25-30 lbs of meat
Will not rupture during stuffing or while hanging
Does not need to be poked like natural or collagen casings
Finished product will not have hard-to-chew rind
Includes 30ft of casing and zip ties for 25-30lbs of meat
Prevents odors and molding
Peels easily after drying
Seal with zip ties
Item # : 50CASRTL
_Easy Use:_


Cut meat into strips
Chill
Cube
Chill
Season
Mix stiff
Chill
Stuff into UMAi Dry casing
Zip tie 
Hang to ferment at room temperature
Dry in fridge
Peel, slice, and enjoy! 

_Usage Ideas_:


Salami
Spanish Chorizo
Pepperoni
Soppressata
Sujuk
http://Landjagger


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 21, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Hey Dave , how ya doin bud ? I'm speaking of sausage and should have made that clear . As far as I know they don't require vac seal for the sausage anymore .  If you look at the details of the salami kits it say no vac sealer required .
> 
> https://www.drybagsteak.com/shop-umai-salumi-kits.php


You really dont need a vac sealer for UMAi sausage. I just tie most of the time. I find the zip tie can cut the bags.


----------

